# s



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

j


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

ESFP and ESFJ


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

*2: Selfies, warmer color tones, food, family/friends photos ("proud photos")
3: Gym, self, similar to 2s but less centered around 'others'*
4: Self-portraits, darker tones, vivid colors, artitistic
5: The least selfies, 'observation' photos
6: Group photos or no none
7: Travelling, bright colors, random memes, funny photos, celebration
8: Cars, machinery, games, more confidential
9: Open-space landscapes

Usually 2 and 3s.
4-7s love inspirational quotes
SP-dom tends to avoid posting many photos


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

ENFP and ESFP 3w4 and 4w3. My best example here is Felice Fawn, an ENFP 4w3, who became tumblr famous.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

2's and 3's I'd say.
I don't use FB and similar though,I'm just too sick of everyone I know


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I would say, that at least from my friends on Facebook, I have observed Type 4w3, 3w2, 2w3, 7w6, 8w7, 6w7, 6w5 (in that order).

4w3 and 3w2 seem to be the most obsessive with selfies and images of themselves (many of the 4w3 I know do art and are models). One of my 4w3 friends was even on MTV recently; 4w3 just cannot seem to get enough personal attention about who they are and what they're about (how "unique" they are). I find this to be similarly true with 3w2, albeit- less intensely focused on their personhood, and more just a general interest in "attention" and the spotlight.

I find that the least vain social media culprits (from my friends on Facebook) tend to be Type 1, Type 5, and sometimes Type 9 (both wings for all types listed). 

I do have a few image types (2,3,4) on my friend list who will not post pictures of themselves if they feel ashamed of their appearance (either they are a bit large, or do not like how they look, etc. . .). But for the most part, the image center types tend to take the cake on vain social media activity.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Your mom?


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Sexual dom "peacocking" might have something to do with it xD, but I would think image types do this most.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

2s and 3s by far.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I do a selfie maybe once a year, perhaps to show a new hairdo or something. I dont like to post a lot of photos of myself in general. 
I tend to share fun or significant life events with people, if I do post something. Occasionally its food or a nice view. 

Trying to create some image online is not something I am into. Ive always preferred the mysterious route to being very self-revealing. Only in semi-anonymous places like this do I reveal much. Im not "dark" either, but more bohemian, I guess. I cannot take myself seriously enough to take or post photos which try to BE anything. I dislike posturing. 

My ESFP 7w6 sister posts a LOT of selfies, and she just posts a lot in general, but she is disabled and stuck at home a lot. You wouldnt know it since she still socializes a lot and posts photos for everything. She was always into taking photos everywhere though, long before social networks. 7s ARE the narcissistic type...

I know a young ISFJ (a 6 maybe?) who would post a ton of selfies with duck face and pushed up cleavage, and it looked really sad and desperate. Pretty sure this is the "Kim Kardashian" type. ISFJs in general seem to love social media; they dominate it like INxx types dominate typology forums....

I find 2w3 and 3w2 to not be online as much as others, although 2w3s may do quite a few selfies when they do come online. Most 3s just seem too busy and to write it off as a waste of time. Thats surprising though. 

So I would go with the narcissistic 7, prideful 2, and sx 6 (focus on beauty/strength). Thats from observation too.


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

OrangeAppled said:


> I do a selfie maybe once a year, perhaps to show a new hairdo or something. I dont like to post a lot of photos of myself in general.
> I tend to share fun or significant life events with people, if I do post something. Occasionally its food or a nice view.
> 
> Trying to create some image online is not something I am into. Ive always preferred the mysterious route to being very self-revealing. Only in semi-anonymous places like this do I reveal much. Im not "dark" either, but more bohemian, I guess. I cannot take myself seriously enough to take or post photos which try to BE anything. I dislike posturing.
> ...


The only ESFP (7w8) I know is also a selfie-lover; she doesn't use social media often, but when she does it's usually to post a photo of herself. The other 7 I know has a 6 wing and might as well not have a Facebook--it exists, but he doesn't use it and there are virtually no photos of him on it. He's ENFP. I wonder if differences in their social media use are more tied to the different wings or different MBTI types. I'm leaning towards MBTI, taking into account your ESFP sister is also a wing 6 (and I can't see how an 8 wing or a 6 wing would be more vanity-prone).

My 6w5 ISFJ ex rarely used Facebook and didn't really engage in attention seeking-behavior on Facebook. I don't even think he has a Facebook anymore. That said, he loves him some social media. He has a blog he's maintained since 2008 or 2009 and he tweets constantly.

I personally cannot maintain a Facebook as I feel too judged and inadequate. Although I would be interested in dissecting the mind of another INFP 4w5 who used social media to seek attention.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

MBTI: E_F_ (ENFs do it too)
Enneagram: 2s and 7s, maybe a few 3s. 
Subtype: Sp-last


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> MBTI: E_F_ (ENFs do it too)
> Enneagram: 2s and 7s, maybe a few 3s.
> Subtype: Sp-last


hmmm all my enfj friends are very inactive on social media like myself... many don't even have accounts
then again my mum is an enfj... she does a small amount of photo sharing on social media


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

CrudeAsAButton said:


> I personally cannot maintain a Facebook as I feel too judged and inadequate. Although I would be interested in dissecting the mind of another INFP 4w5 who used social media to seek attention.


I'm a 4w5, never had a facebook and never felt a need to have one. It all feels so fake and intrusive, usually pointless statuses from people you barely know and people taking it as a popular contest which is not something I'm interested in. 

From what I've seen most xSFJs adore it and extroverted feelers in general tend to use it quite often.
Enneagram wise, I'd say 2s, 3s, 7s and perhaps 4w3s tend to enjoy it a lot for different reasons.

Both heart types and 7s are heavy on the selfie culture although for 2s and 3s it's more of a matter of showing off whether it's social connection or anything that brings them more status, usually the kind of people who know what brings them more likes and who want to hear constantly how good looking and successful they are. 4w3s, I guess it's a matter of self expression and sharing things and moments that they find particularly special to them or show off their uniqueness. 7s are more spontaneous and hedonistic,a way to share their own individuality and fun experiences without much regard to the way they're perceived, no real need for validation.

I enjoy taking selfies but I only occasionally post them anywhere.

Sometimes I go on posting sprees here, I might soon as well, but to me it's more a way to keep people I care about updated with the way I am and I'm evolving, to maintain an image of me that I want to be accurate to the way I express myself 'in real life' and I'm very self critical when it doesn't really come across the right way, in a completely genuine manner true to my own feelings and ideals.

Even if they all look the same, my pictures are all unique to me and have a reason to be.
But it's usually some occasional posting and only after I've reached a good level of comfort.

As usual 6s are a mixed bag; some are obsessed with facebook culture, others only join in reluctantly because it makes sense and it's expected of them but without any real involvement.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Im apparently something of a small fame, but because I do not seek for it, its all so underground whisper whisper, _I dont know who she is, but is she even real, we will never know_ type of stuff. Social media is about me, not you. Dont read your shit, do not mistake me for caring. I post my music taste, people like it. I post my eye view of where I am, people envy me. I upload a fragment of my poetry, people oddly dig it. I post my selfies maybe a month or six weeks in between, people ask for more. But what of it?










I love aesthetics, I have web coding skills like a true nerd champ of 2008, pair that together and it looks like I care what you think. Social media is not a priority; people begin to feel obligated for answers, feel the need to share commentary. As a lover of my own reality, Im not into it. And for privacy, I'm vague in nature and lets face it, not going to spend energy to feed some petty ill-conceived hunger the mass has. If you're worried about where I been or saw or what bar I went to with the bros, baby dont worry, you know that you've got me. And if you don't know then you don't have me.

Can you tell I'm SOC last? XD






I like you. Not you, you, you, you, and you.
Let's talk about sexual media.


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

So much stereotype in this thread


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

My ESFP 9 so/sx husband checks facebook at least 10 times a day and posts probably 4-7 times a week, depending on what he's doing. He posts things in a 'bragging' context that are genuinely retarded things to even try framing that way. He's probably going to get himself fired if he can't keep a lid on his shit tbh.

I have had the same display pic for almost a year now? I only use it for Messenger and the large group for my program year at college, so we can swap notes etc. I never approve anything people tag me in or tag anything, zero desire for my life to be up there. The people who care enough to actually contact me in any meaningful way know what I'm doing with my life already anyway.


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

Luzy said:


> So much stereotype in this thread


It's true, any "type most likely to" thread is going to be chock-full of stereotypes. But I'm still interested in what people think/their personal opinions on the matter.


----------



## CrudeAsAButton (Feb 18, 2015)

haephestia said:


> My ESFP 9 so/sx husband checks facebook at least 10 times a day and posts probably 4-7 times a week, depending on what he's doing. He posts things in a 'bragging' context that are genuinely retarded things to even try framing that way. He's probably going to get himself fired if he can't keep a lid on his shit tbh.


Yet another ESFP! @Starbuckskat and @Draumande Romvesen called it. 

If we stick to the suggestion by @Swordsman of Mana that ExFxs may be more likely to post, his idea that 2s, 3s, and 7s would also be more likely to post follows. This MBTI-Enneagram correlation chart rearranged by @Pangelicus clearly shows that 2s, followed by 7s, followed by *4s*, and lastly followed by 3s are more likely to be ExFxs (chart here:http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/524826-mbti-enneagram-correlations-new-chart.html).

That said, I recognize this is oh so full of speculation.


----------

